# I told him I was downloading his FB texts



## lovemylife26 (Mar 21, 2012)

and he said I really should not do that. I told him I wanted to see the messages that they were sending he can't even tell me what they were about really. He says they were mostly about how was each other's day and what's for dinner and what they were watching. But come to find out they were sexting and I asked him 2x and he said no both times, he says he said yes but I know he said no. I then asked him if he would be able to ever sexted me and he told me he does not no.:scratchhead:


----------



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

Weocome to trickle truth, lies, more lies and even more lies. My wife did the same thing in 2010. I had the phone records. She had an EA with a guy in TN. I asked did you ever talk to him on the phone. Wife: No. Next day same thing. Then the next day same answer, no, never. All the while I had the phone records. I said OK, on May 9th you talked to him for 29 minutes. Wife: oh, yea, he wanted to hear my voice. 

I could go on and on about 2010. She lied about everything, over and over again. That is one reason my counselor told me my wife would do it again and if the guy was local it would be a PA. The counselor nailed it. Rug sweeping big time. No remorse. Just trying to wait me out and that is what she did. Not this time. She is not getting off with rug sweeping and she is trying big time.


----------



## lovemylife26 (Mar 21, 2012)

but the thing it seemed like he was being so opened about everything then bam. I know this is part of R but it hurts and sucks at times. I'm trying to leave the past in the past or we can't move forward.


----------



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

Can you leave it in the past? I can't. You see the fact that you asked for the FB messages is showing that the past is still important to you because they were written in the past and you want them. Not trying to be contrary but you are not being logical. You want them because you want to know. I would also.


----------



## lovemylife26 (Mar 21, 2012)

Thorburn said:


> Can you leave it in the past? I can't. You see the fact that you asked for the FB messages is showing that the past is still important to you because they were written in the past and you want them. Not trying to be contrary but you are not being logical. You want them because you want to know. I would also.


Can I leave it in the past? Yes I can because if I keep dwelling on the past I know it's not going to help us move forward and we both want to move forward. 
He told me last night he would get rid of FB.


----------



## Hoosier (May 17, 2011)

You are really in denial. Of course he said he is willing to get rid of FB, cause he knows he doesnt really have to. You need to get hard line with him. To not hold his feet to the fire equates to no consequences for his actions. Remember, never go with what they say, go with what they do. Sounds to me that he is just saying whatever you want to hear, no true remorse. IMO


----------



## LeighRichwood (Mar 31, 2012)

You will not be able to recover if you can't get to the point where you trust again. You won't get there unless you hold strong and true to your boundaries. If he won't give up FB and give you undeniable proof that he has done that, then you need to stand fast and follow through. If you are wishy washy, he will keep doing whatever he wants and expect you to allow it.

Trust is only worth something if you can verify that it's justified.


----------

